

Ask HN: Are there any downsides to a Chromiumbook? - o_s_m


======
autotravis
What is a Chromiumbook? Do you mean a Chromebook? Then the downside is that
you can't install traditional desktop apps on it. Other than that, it does
everything you need it to do.

------
bgar
Depends what you're going to use it for. I ultimately picked the MBA instead
because I need music software (Ableton Live).

